# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  ساخت فرم ثبت نام HTML

## Temp30

سلام . من با برنامه Front Page قصد دارم یک فرم ثبت نام ایجاد کنم که اطلاعات به ایمیل ارسال گردد . 

یک نکته دیگر این که می خواهم کدامنیتی براش بگذارم که ربات ها فرم را پر  ارسال نکنند . 

چه کنم !؟؟! با تشکر

----------


## Keramatifar

دوست عزیز
شما باید اینکار رو با JavaScript انجام بدی ...
ولی با توجه به سوالی که پرسیدید فکر کنم قبل از اینها نیاز به مطالعه چند کتاب و یا گذروندن یه دوره آموزشی در زمینه طراحی یا برنامه نویسی وب داشته باشید

----------


## Temp30

سلام . نه من بلدم HTML و Java رو . 

فقط موقع ساختن فرم نمی دونم چه کنم که وقتی رو Submit کلیک می کنید به ایمل بیاد و کد امنیتی داشته باشد . آیا شما نمونه دارید !؟

----------


## alih110

دوست عزیز با نرم افزار مثل : Coffeecup Web Form Builder و ...
میتونی بسازی همراه با کپچا (کد امنیتی) اما شما باید هاست داشته باشیکه از php پشتیبانی کنه
تذکر : هاست های رایگان php امکان ارسال ایمیل نمیدن و اکانت رو میبندن

----------


## Temp30

ممنونم . من این برنامه رو دیده بودم اما فارسی رو ساپورت نمی کنه .
چرا utf-8 رو می گزارم و از xml از نو باید تغییر بدهم . اما خوب مشکل من با rtl بدون اون هست . 

راهی هست !؟

----------


## Temp30

> با فرانت پیج هم میشه اگر یکمی php بلد باشی فرم رو با front page درست کن و  در قسمت action آدرس فایل php که اطلاعات رو واست ایمیل میکنه رو بده حله


منظورش چیه ! راهنمایی

----------


## alih110

شما میتونید فرم رو توسط html یا php درست کنید اما یک فایل php دیگه باید باشه که اطلاعات وارد شده در فرم را ارسال کنه
به وسیله action و  method post اطلاعات رو به اون صفحه php ارسال می کنید و بعد اون صفحه به ایمل میفرسته

----------


## Temp30

با تشکر - این رو میدونم. اما روش کار رو بلد نیستم که نمی دونم چی و چه طوری بنویسم .

----------


## alih110

این یک نمونه

----------


## Temp30

ممنونم . من این رو دیدم و منظورتون رو گرفتم . اما خوب من این فرم را اگر ویرایش کنم و کدهایش را در اون فایل php بگذارم به ایمیلم ارسال می گردد ؟!؟

راستی این هرچی میزنی میگه که فیلد رو پرکن . 

با تشکر

----------


## alih110

> راستی این هرچی میزنی میگه که فیلد رو پرکن .


منم همین مشکل رو یک دفعه پیدا کردم نمیدونم مشکل از کجاست ولی ارسال رو درست انجام میده

----------


## Temp30

ممنونم . اما یک فرم دیگر ندارید که من آن را ویرایش کرده و در سایت قرار دهم .

----------


## alih110

من هم دنبالش هستم اگر پیدا کردم اینجا قرار میدم دوستان استفاده کنن

----------


## alih110

این صفحه روببینید

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?p=789728

----------


## vahid-masoudi

سلام 
چرا زمانی که می نویسم چرا ارسال نمی گردد

----------

